# How not to remove windshield



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Its 12:30AM and I can't sleep. About a 1/2 hour ago I decided to go down to the garage. When I got there I just decided to see if I could pop off my windshield trim on my 72 Lemans. I know its not the right way to do it but I got it all off with a couple of screwdrivers and some gentle prying. Then I figured why not see if the windshield will come out. Its bad anyway so I wasn't worried about damaging it. Stuck a screwdriver in and pried the top and it started to come out. I worked my way around the whole thing pretty easily. The adhesive was dried up and not very sticky. I got it out with lots of snap, crackle, pops. These things crack pretty easy apparently. The window channel looks really good, though. No rot. Suprising since there's a lot of rust on the top of the steering column and the fuse block clips and fuses are toast. Well I should go to sleep now. I did all that in shorts and flip flops. Not very smart at all.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Crude but effective. Sometimes, it's all about getting the job done! Best wishes for your project!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Might be worth it having a professional put the new one in. :lol:

I'm seriously considering having new glass put in my GTO. Windshield is original that I put back in after doing a frame off and it is in terrible condition with chips, wiper scratches and scrapes from storage. I don't know why I ever put it back in.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I won't be putting a new one in for a while. But yeah I guess having a pro come do it is a good idea. I couldn't believe how easily it started to crack coming out. It was bad anyway. It was all fogged around the edges and it was separating. There were bubbles inside it. And by the way I normally don't work in my flip flops. I just read another post about someone smashing their toe wearing flip flops. I guess I shouldn't go tinker with my project late at night when I should be asleep.


----------

